#ubuntu-news 2008-12-23
<buggix> hi, I want to install vista additionally in a free partition. but it seems to be not possible. is it true?
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-24
<Tumie> i'm going to fix the English issue 122,, their is a mistake in the Meetings,,, 1 january 2008 ... this must be 2009 :P
<Tumie> it is fixen now
<tyche> Oops.  I thought I caught all of those.  Sorry.
<Tumie> Doesn't matter, it is fixed now..
<tyche> Thanks
<svaksha> happy holidays, merry xmas
<tyche> Same to you
<svaksha> :)
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-25
<johnc4510> Happy Holidays all!!
#ubuntu-news 2008-12-28
<LirazSiri> Hi there everybody! Got here a bit late, is it too late to do some proofreading?
<tyche> No UWN this week.
<LirazSiri> ah, yeah I noticed the dates on the next issue didn't add up...
<LirazSiri> due to the holidays?
<tyche> Ype
<tyche> Yep.  GAD!  I've GOT to get my fingers fixed.  Hee hee
<LirazSiri> That's too bad. Would have been a good opportunity to spread some holiday cheer...
<LirazSiri> I'm think Santa uses Ubuntu. Or at least his elves...
<LirazSiri> Oh well, see you next week!
<LirazSiri> Happy holidays everybody!
#ubuntu-news 2009-12-23
<nhandler> As a heads up, I'm going on vacation tomorrow until the 1st. I am not sure how much I am online, so I might not be able to get news posted on the fridge.
<akgraner> nhandler, no newletter this week...
<akgraner> newsletter even
<nhandler> I know. But I bet there will be some news or announcements that need to get posted on the fridge ;)
<akgraner> :-)
<popey> I'll be around
<popey> I have a fridge logon if you need it
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-27
<pleia2> nhandler: any thoughts on canonical's ubuntu-news.org?
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm not quite sure where all of those differences came from or if they were intentional or not. After the holidays, we might want to check with akgraner and Canonical about them. The 'Fridge' differences were me. I started to change some of the branding in preparation for the switch. Uploading plugins might be an issue. I would think Canonical would want any new plugins run past their security folks (which I ...
<nhandler> ... don't mind as long as they are fast). We just want to make sure we /can/ get new plugins. As for the PHP code, we could probably get by without that. I think it was for the latest podcast feature (or something like that). We could move that stuff client side if necessary (like the interview script)
<pleia2> I doubt we'll be able to get new plugins
<pleia2> if it's anything like how they admin drupal, getting plugins means a multi-month review process for each one
#ubuntu-news 2010-12-31
<nhandler> Did we ever make any progress on that ubuntunews twitter account?
<pleia2> nhandler: not that I'm aware of, I am hoping canonical will put up a feed redirect once we sort out the new fridge so it's not an issue
<pleia2> nhandler: are you available this weekend? I'm wondering if we can pull together a less-than-perfect issue of UWN to do some year end wrap up, this past week I've heard a lot of complaints about the UWN being gone
<pleia2> I don't know how to do it perfectly, but with akgraner's notes I'm sure we can muddle through well enough :)
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm not going to be around a ton tomorrow. I'm around until about 7 tnoight and all of Sunday though.
<nhandler> pleia2: We could definitely get something out. The hard part is the summaries, but we could always go with short (1-2 sentence summaries) if necessary
<pleia2> I'm heading over to a local school to do some 8.04 upgrades and general triaging all day, but sat and sun are free for me
<nhandler> pleia2: Great. How far back do you think we should go? All the way back to when the last issue came out? The past week?
<pleia2> nhandler: I think we start with this past week, then cherry pick big news since the last issue - maybe include all membership announcements since last one, all security updates
<nhandler> pleia2: Sounds good. I'll try and get a template up now. I just need to find that checklist wiki page akgraner made a while ago
<pleia2> nhandler: I'll start collecting links tonight and tomorrow, maybe sunday we get together and grab people to write summaries and pull it together
<pleia2> I'll write some summaries saturday too
 * nhandler hugs pleia2 
 * pleia2 hugs nhandler 
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/EditingPolicies
<nhandler> Yep, just found it :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Should we just use Issue218 (unreleased) ?
<pleia2> nhandler: yeah, I think so
<pleia2> that way people won't think they missed an issue
<pleia2> ok, off to the school, here's hoping the LTS upgrades go well and everything is shiny by 5PM, the kiddos come back to school on monday
<nhandler> Have fun pleia2
<nhandler> pleia2: I just skimmed my planet ubuntu feed and added a bunch of links for December to http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UWN-Ideas (roughly in reverse chronological order)
<nhandler> I'll go through and try and clean it up a little later
<pleia2> nhandler: cool, thanks nhandler
<pleia2> I'm going to go through the ubuntu-news-teams submissions since the last issue now
<nhandler> Great
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-01
<pleia2> hmm, it looks like 215 and 216 were skipped and redirect to 217
<pleia2> but I don't think numbering should be time-based anyway, so moving forward I think it make sense to just go with consecutive numbering
<pleia2> I have to admit I'm a bit shy about using the ubuntu-news.org links, since it's in such a state of flux
<pleia2> nhandler: so I'm writing up summaries of the blog posts starting at the top, I figure I do this until I get tired/bored and that partially decides how far back we publish (unless of course someone else steps in)
<pleia2> not organizing them in any way yet, I figure we do that once we have summaries
<pleia2> well, I made it to december 14th, I think I'll cherry-pick now, if others want to fill in that's fine
<nhandler> pleia2: I was a bit worried as well about the ubuntu-news.org links. I have no clue how we are going to keep links from breaking when we move to fridge.u.c. And great work on the summaries. I can copy/paste and sort to the wiki sometime tomorrow (I won't be around during the day, but I should be around some time in the evening)
#ubuntu-news 2011-01-02
<pleia2> nhandler: heading to bed now, I'll touch base with you tomorrow regarding UWN so we can start getting things polished up, if you get ahead of me and identify Things Which Need Doing feel free to assign anything to me and I'll get to it
<nhandler> pleia2: I just woke up, so I'm a bit behind. I'll copy the etherpad to the wiki and sort the stories. I'm not really sure what we should do for the Ubuntu Stats (as they have always been weekly). We could do them for the past week, but it would be hard to show the increase/decrease for the bug stats. Once we do that, all that is left is the Upcoming Meetings and Events section (which I think is just manually pulled from ...
<nhandler> ... the fridge and classroom calendars) and Updates and Security (which will be quite long (but I think there might be a script in lp:uwn))
<pleia2> morning!
<nhandler> Hey pleia2
<nhandler> I'm copying stories now
<pleia2> cool, I'll grab a bowl of cereal and get settled in
<nhandler> We should also (if we have time) try and find the Full Circle Magazines that have been released along with some more blog posts about podcasts (i.e. FCM podcast, community team member UStreamTV episodes, etc)
<pleia2> I think I linked both FCMs in the eitherpad
<pleia2> should see about podcasts though
<pleia2> etherpad
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. I'm still going through it. I'm removing posts as I copy them
<pleia2> ok, the only full FCM podcast was #14 (#13 was covered in the last UWN), they had a "side-pod" episode but I don't think we bother with that
<pleia2> hmm, dholbach started some ustream things
<nhandler> And they have those cloud ustream episodes too now by Ahmed
<nhandler> Ooops, forgot about the General Community News section. That would probably explain why my Planet section was so large
<nhandler> pleia2: You done with that blurb about dholbach's streams?
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> thanks
<pleia2> are there ustreams by ahmed, or just the screencasts?
 * pleia2 admittedly zones out a bit when the discussion turns to "cloud"
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm not sure. I'll search my blog history in a minute. Do you remember where we normally put the normal FCM posts?
<pleia2> In Other News
<nhandler> pleia2: Great. And I might have been imagining the cloud ustream and mixxed it up with http://www.ustream.tv/channel/ubuntu-translations-with-david-planella or the weekly cloud IRC meetings
<pleia2> ok, I'll write about those ones
 * nhandler will figure out something for the Nov/Dec Team Reports, but thinks it is better to get the nice and full October report published
<nhandler> I'll start working on Upcoming Meetings and Events
<pleia2> maybe toss in Nov reports too? I know it'll be long, but at least then we only have to worry about Dec for our next issue
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. I've also been thinking about different formats we can use to publish the report. It is only once each month and I think it is important to send them out (even though a lot of people might not read them or only briefly glance at them), but I do agree that they are a bit long (which is a good thing)
<pleia2> I like including them in UWN, it's the only way a lot of teams get their stuff in
<nhandler> pleia2: Agreed. I just know that some people wanted to get them removed or found them not useful (see the survey results), so I'm trying to come up with a better format
 * pleia2 nods
<nhandler> Something is weird with the ubuntu-audio folks on the 4th. They have 2 similar eetings of different durations. I'll try and poke someone
<pleia2> ok, translations ustream and a couple cloud blurbs written
<pleia2> I think the Stats just get dumped in covering the last week, probably not a whole lot we can do to cover multi-weeks
<pleia2> this may become an issue when we start publishing by-weekly though, probably want to do a rewrite of whatever script pulls those
<pleia2> unfortunately I think the Press and Blogosphere sections may need to be casualties this time, they can't really be done easily w/o a team collecting things throughout the week
<nhandler> pleia2: The stats for the most part cover the past week. However, bugs show how the stats have increased or decreased since the last week (by looking back at the last UWN iirc). We might need to exclude the later part for this issue. As for the bi-weekly publishing, I'm not sure how the stats will work since I think the sites don't provide bi-weekly data like that
<nhandler> pleia2: Agreed re: Press and Blogosphere
<nhandler> pleia2: Can you look into the Security section? I think lp:uwn has a script
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> hmm, it looks like a different script may be used than the one in lp, the format is very different
<nhandler> pleia2: We can either use that script or we can try and hunt down the person who normally does the Security section (and then update the bzr branch)
<pleia2> looks like the ones for the individual releases are ok
<nhandler> I'm doing the November Team Reports now
<pleia2> I think going beyond December for security is silly, so I'm just doing all of December, no November
<nhandler> pleia2: That is fine
<pleia2> ok, security stuff is in the etherpad, just needs to be copied to wiki
<pleia2> probably want to make the heading: Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.10, 10.04 and 10.10 in December
<pleia2> (adding "in December")
<pleia2> just so it's clear
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. I'm not editing the wiki page right now, so feel free to copy it. Otherwise, I'll do it after the team reports
<pleia2> ok, copying
<nhandler> pleia2: You almost done editing so I can copy the team reports?
<pleia2> done
<pleia2> just need to add in the cloud thingys somewhere from the etherpad
<pleia2> not sure where they go :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Put the announcement of the portal in the General Community News with the other announcements ;)
<pleia2> ok, I'll get these done once you wrap up team reports
<nhandler> pleia2: It still shows you are editing it
<pleia2> it gave me the too-often-typical 500 error when I saved, so the lock is probably still on
<pleia2> my changes took though, so you should be good to go
<nhandler> pleia2: So I'm not the only one getting a million 500 errors today ;) elmo said it was just due to the old moin version. But I'm done adding the team reports
<pleia2> yeah I get 500 at least a third of the time
<nhandler> pleia2: I think we are almost done with the content. If you want to cover the stats, I can start on the Welcome and In this Issue sections
<pleia2> where should I put the cloud screencasts thing?
<nhandler> pleia2: I would put it in the planet section. That is where I put the other screencast blog post
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> um, so, translations stats - do we do it for maverick?
<pleia2> the last issue had for lucid, the one before that was maverick, the one before that was lucid
<pleia2> I don't know how we get brainstorm status (no script in lp:uwn)
<pleia2> stats
<nhandler> Well, it is definitely not lucid. natty is now open for translations, so I would think that is what we would want. We could probably ask what would make the most sense in the translators irc channel
<nhandler> pleia2: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/most_popular_this_week/ for brainstorm (just do it by hand)
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> any thoughts on bug stats?
<nhandler> pleia2: I'd just skip the +X over last week part and just show the number of Open, Critical, and Unconfirmed bugs
<pleia2> where do I get them from?
<nhandler> pleia2: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<pleia2> I assume on brainstorm I pick the ones with the highest votes (annoying that they dont sort them that way)
<pleia2> thanks
<nhandler> pleia2: I think popularity is based on views and other things (not just votes). So you could probably just do the first 5 on the page
<nhandler> not sure though
<pleia2> I'll just do that
<pleia2> hrm, not seeing an unconfirmed stat
<nhandler> pleia2: New Bugs
<pleia2> hm wait
<pleia2> I think someone has been updating the stats
<pleia2> yep, Liraz today!
<pleia2> 132011-01-02 04:12:3338958Lirazbrainstorm, bug stats, release changes, translation stats, usn
<nhandler> Sorry for making you do extra work pleia2 and thanks Liraz
<pleia2> who is liraz?
<pleia2> they've been updating them weekly all along
<nhandler> LirazSiri on IRC. ~liraz-siri on LP. Joined ~uwn over 2 years ago
<nhandler> Next step is to start proofing for spelling, grammar, broken links, etc
<nhandler> pleia2: Should we call this Issue 218 for the month of December 2010 ?
<pleia2> yeah
<nhandler> But I'm still not sure why we are shwoing lucid/maverick translation stats. We can probably leave it for now, but we should bring that up at this week's meeting
<pleia2> yeah
<nhandler> What should we do for the Brainstorm section title? We have more than 5
<pleia2> drop the rest
<pleia2> I think he put them in there as placeholders in case one got more popular before he had to update it again
<IdleOne> evening folks
<nhandler> Hi IdleOne
<pleia2> (looking at the history, that has happened some
<pleia2> IdleOne said he'd help proof read :)
<pleia2> IdleOne: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue218
 * nhandler hugs IdleOne 
<nhandler> I'm removing some comments from the markup now. Looks like we need to go and do the 'Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings' section still
<pleia2> stats and translations have extra *stuff* in their sections, so I think we delete that too
<pleia2> s/stats/bugs
<IdleOne> anything specific you want me to read ?
<nhandler> IdleOne: Not really. Mainly, look at spelling, grammar, broken links, etc.
<IdleOne> okie dokie
<nhandler> And if possible, run it through a real spell checker as well
<pleia2> looking into dev team meetings now
<nhandler> Thanks pleia2
<nhandler> We also need to do the Glossary
<nhandler> Or should we skip the Glossary and just leave the wiki link?
<pleia2> I'd just leave the wiki link, we want shorter :)
<pleia2> I'm just linking to December meetings, again going back to November seems like a waste of my brains
<nhandler> pleia2: Sounds good
<nhandler> Once pleia2 is done with the weekly developer meetings section and IdleOne is done proofing, we are basically done for today. However, we could get another person to proof it (to be safe) and start preparing the emails and other announcements that go out tomorrow
<pleia2> ok, done - nhandler you editing?
<nhandler> pleia2: Yeah, I'll be out in a minute
<nhandler> pleia2: I'm out
<pleia2> ok, updated (slightly different format than usual just because it was a lot of work to rewrite for a whole month)
<pleia2> I'm going to run out and grab some lunch
<nhandler> pleia2: Alright. We can chat later and figure out how we want to handle publishing tomorrow. Thanks a ton for all of your help
<nhandler> pleia2: When we publish, we need to: 1) Send to ubuntu-news@ 2) Send notice to ubuntu-news-team@ 3) Post notice in 4 IRC channels 4) Post to Forum (and probably find a mod to sticky it) 5) Post to Fridge 6) Post on our personal blog to the planet 7) Use social media to announce it 8) Email loco-contacts@ 9) Email translators and 10) Update wiki
<IdleOne> haha you really didn't need to put my name there
<IdleOne> but thank you.
<IdleOne> nhandler: asking another person to proof read might be a good idea just in case
<IdleOne> proof read also*
<nhandler> IdleOne: You did the work, you get the credit ;) And I'll see if I can find someone else
<IdleOne> I only saw one little mistake (edited) did not check ALL the links
<IdleOne> still going...
 * nhandler hugs IdleOne 
<nhandler> I'm going to take a break for a bit. I need to get some work done before school resumes tomorrow
<IdleOne> you keep doing that and I might start liking it
<CensoredBiscuit> meow
<nhandler> Hey CensoredBiscuit
<CensoredBiscuit> hey nhandler
<nhandler> CensoredBiscuit: Up for proofing an issue of UWN?
<CensoredBiscuit> sure
<nhandler> CensoredBiscuit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue218
<nhandler> CensoredBiscuit: If possible, try and check for broken links as well as the usual spelling and grammar
<CensoredBiscuit> okay
<CensoredBiscuit> I do like how I show up on channel and you put me to work nhandler
<nhandler> :)
<CensoredBiscuit> I've always been up for helping
<pleia2> thanks nhandler :)
<pleia2> welcome CensoredBiscuit
 * pleia2 lunch & break
<CensoredBiscuit> might aswell subscribe to the mailing lists and launchpad group
<CensoredBiscuit> nhandler
<CensoredBiscuit> if I find something wrong you want me to tell you or just fix it?
<CensoredBiscuit> scrach that I cant edit
<CensoredBiscuit> regardless
<CensoredBiscuit> under "Results from the December 17th Americas Membership Board meeting" Jason DeRose's last name links to a wiki that doesnt exist his wiki is next to his name
<CensoredBiscuit> nhandler, I read everything and that was the only real thing I found..
<nhandler> CensoredBiscuit: Thanks. I fixed the CammelCase causing the link. You should be able to edit that wiki page as long as you have logged in
<CensoredBiscuit> ahh I wasnt logged in :3
<CensoredBiscuit> how hard is it
<CensoredBiscuit> to obtain irc membership?
<nhandler> CensoredBiscuit: Nobody has applied yet, but it shouldn't be any harder or easier than obtaining normal Ubuntu Membership from an RMB, just different (focusing on IRC contributions)
<CensoredBiscuit> So I probabaly wouldnt be granted membership then xD nhandler
<nhandler> CensoredBiscuit: Without knowing more about your contributions, I could not say.
<CensoredBiscuit> other than proofreading that issue of UWN I have no real contributions other than IRC support
<nhandler> CensoredBiscuit: Probably not (unless you have done a lot of great IRC support). But give it time. If you keep contributing a little here and there, you will be an Ubuntu Member in no time
<CensoredBiscuit> I just need a team to keep me busy.. So i'm diversifing
<IdleOne> pleia2 nhandler read/proofed poke me anytime you need me :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-29
<Unit193> Howdy, the time set for http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/openweek-summary-for-thursday/ adn session "Xubuntu: What is that?" is off by an hour, not sure it matters much though :P
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks, but yeah, probably doesn't matter at this point :)
<pleia2> only you would notice!
<Unit193> Heh, maybe I should catch that sooner, but your G+ post was the first I heard of that :P
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-30
<Unit193> Does the CC really have a meeting on the 3rd and 5th of this month?
<pleia2> Unit193: nope, fixed
<bkerensa> :D
<Unit193> I had a feeling it wasn't :P
<Unit193> pleia2: Does this help? Or is it just more of a load?
<pleia2> Unit193: it helps, thank you
<Unit193> Great! I love it when it's right, so I check
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-news 2011-12-31
<MrChrisDruif> I wish everyone a happy and successful 2012!!
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-24
<pleia2> dropping translations stats for now, at this point in the cycle they aren't particularly useful in general, and right now they aren't even accurate so we need to devise a new solution
<pleia2> to collecting and reporting
<Silverlion> merry xmas
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays!
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-25
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: thanks for working, even during holidays :)
<pleia2> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue297
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: Hanukkah ended over a week ago :)
<pleia2> (I don't celebrate Christmas, am on call right now for work so I'm around)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh :)
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, good luck with moving and all that stuff
<pleia2> moving?
<JoseeAntonioR> aren't you moving to Philadelphia?
<pleia2> no, just going on a week long trip :)
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, got it, philballew and I were wondering about that
<JoseeAntonioR> anyways, good luck with that
<pleia2> Philadelphia is where I lived before moving here, and where we are getting married, but no plans to move back there
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, so you'll still be working on CA
<pleia2> working from home still
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that's cool!
<pleia2> yes :)
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, I'll be working that blog post tomorrow :)
<JoseeAntonioR> working on*
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe we can get that included on the uwn
<pleia2> the classroom and ubuntu on air one?
<JoseeAntonioR> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be also remarking how to schedule sessions
<pleia2> awesome, and thank *you* for working, even during your holiday :)
<JoseeAntonioR> :)
<pleia2> news has already gotten quite slow, I think we're going to do a two week issue next - skip releasing on Monday and do it on January 6th instead
<JoseeAntonioR> if that's better for the team and the newsletter, then let's go for it
<pleia2> I think so, folks deserve a little breathing room anyway :)
<pleia2> even this week's newsletter felt a bit weak
<JoseeAntonioR> let's do that, then
<JoseeAntonioR> I suggest emailing to let people knoew
<JoseeAntonioR> know*
<pleia2> yep, doing that now :)
<pleia2> thanks
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll get in touch with akgrander and nhandler to see what our 300 edition will be :)
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll take care of that
<pleia2> thank you!
<UnderControl> Hiya, I'm just wondering is it just me that when accessing the prep page signed into Google Apps that a access denied page is shown?
<holstein> UnderControl: lemme check
<holstein> UnderControl: https://docs.google.com/document/edit?id=18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk correct?
<UnderControl> holstein Yes.
<holstein> UnderControl: try going now.. its good for me
<UnderControl> holstein Mmm, the problem for me is that I can access it not logged in, but logged in I can't see it.
<holstein> UnderControl: it lets me in logged in or not
<UnderControl> Strange.
<holstein> UnderControl: quite
<holstein> UnderControl: try a different browser real quick
<holstein> UnderControl: if you have a private mode, try that as a test
<UnderControl> Same problem on a different device/browser.
<holstein> UnderControl: i would just do it not logged in then
<UnderControl> Yeah.
<holstein> and check back later.. sounds like something at your network level
<UnderControl> Okies.
<UnderControl> Thanks holstein, and hope you have a good holidays
<holstein> UnderControl: same to you! :)
<UnderControl> :)
<pleia2> ah, the joys of using proprietary software
<pleia2> alas, it's more reliable than anything else we've used :(
<UnderControl> Pleia2 yeah :/
<pleia2> how've you been?
<UnderControl> Pleia2 I'm just glad I'm on holidays (busy with school), how about you?
<pleia2> getting over being pretty sick, but mostly things are awesome :)
<UnderControl> Ah, feeling better now? I read about it yesterday or the day before.
<pleia2> still pretty tired, but I'm getting there
<UnderControl> Well that's good. :)
 * UnderControl gets his axe out for Google Docs.
#ubuntu-news 2012-12-30
<SilverLion> greetings everyone!
#ubuntu-news 2013-12-23
<jose> pleia2: ok, cool, I don't remember if I told you (don't have logging enabled here) but my laptop screen broke
<jose> I have no PC to work on until Tuesday, supposedly Dell will come and fix it by then
<pleia2> jose: eep, good luck!
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter. This is issue #348 for the week December 16 - 22, 2013 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue348
<Unit193> Explore our sites http://askubuntu.com//stackexchange.com/sites
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-22
<pleia2> ugh, still feeling horrible
<pleia2> jose: if you happen to come about tonight, think you can pitch in with copying over to the wiki + send to editors? I'll try to come back and help/do it if not
<jose> pleia2: sorry, I was on a trip and got back a couple hours ago
<jose> pleia2: will definitely do!
<pleia2> jose: thank you
<jose> hope you get better soon :)
<pleia2> thanks, just a stomach bug, but oof, not fun
<jose> uh
<jose> let me know if there's anything else I can help with
<pleia2> thanks, that should be plenty, I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow to do a final review and release
<pleia2> just need some more rest :)
<jose> and sent off to editors
<pleia2> thanks jose
<jose> feeling better now?
<pleia2> getting there :)
<jose> \o/
<jose> let me know if you need me to release
<jose> I'm free all day
<PaulW2U> Still one summary to do and a couple need looking at
<pleia2> oh, that one in the document wasn't the one to do? doooh
<pleia2> there it is, "Truphone uses Juju to demo world’s first telecom solution in minutes"
<pleia2> I'll try to get to it in a bit, also editorial review
<PaulW2U> Sorry :)
<pleia2> not your fault :)
 * PaulW2U thinks I'm trying to unpack the shopping, cook a meal, deal with UWN and update various files on PC
 * PaulW2U thinks it wasn't like this 20 years ago ........
<pleia2> hehe
<PaulW2U> I've brought the erroneous summaries inline with the style guidelines but it needs someone with a few more brain cells than me to confirm that they make sense. pleia2 over to you :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U: thanks!
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 397 for the week December 15 - 21, 2014 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue397
<wxl> sorry no helpy with news in a while pleia2. family's aboot for while.
<pleia2> wxl: the holidays will do that :) hope to see you more in January
<wxl> pleia2: you will, i promise. :)
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-23
<PaulW2U> Made a start updating https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/LinkSuggestions. Links added or deleted as appropriate
<PaulW2U> Lots of sites that haven't existed for some time
<silverlion> wishing you all a bright and merry christmas eve tomorrow ;) and thankx for your work @ all!
<PaulW2U> silverlion: We aim to please and Merry Christmas to you as well ;o)
<PaulW2U> Item re date format added to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/StyleGuidelines
<pleia2> thanks PaulW2U
#ubuntu-news 2014-12-27
<pleia2> wxl: what does WOTL mean? :)
<wxl> pleia2: is this a guessing game :)
<wxl> ?
<wxl> ohoh
<pleia2> wxl: heh, just been seeing it on the lubuntu mailing list and I don't know what it is
<wxl> WISDOM OF THE LIST
<pleia2> ah
<wxl> pleia2: for news packtpub.com is still doing $5 ebooks until the 30th btw
<pleia2> ah, we're not publishing the newsletter againuntil jan :\
<wxl> aww
<wxl> fwiw http://itsfoss.com/deal-linux-ebooks-packt/
<pleia2> giving everyone this weekend off
<wxl> oh right i found out from full circle http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2014/12/20/packt-5-dollar-deal/
<pleia2> ah :)
<wxl> there
<wxl> by march i'll have all four of my new ebooks :)
<wxl> they're pre order: tdd py dev, functional py, mastering py patterns, kivy blueprints
<wxl> yeah, i like python i guess
<pleia2> hehe
<lesstatt> Hello all
<lesstatt> Looking for opinions on subunit studio
<lesstatt> Sorry ubuntu studio
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-21
<tsimonq2> pleia2: are things going good with this?
<PaulW2U_> pleia2: everything on prep .doc was deleted at 0341 UTC but now restored
<PaulW2U_> a lot of summaries still need writing :(
<wxl> PaulW2U_: ouch what happened??/
<PaulW2U_> no idea. it's happened before. fortunately Google docs *remembers* things
<wxl> yikes
<wxl> i may be able to toss a couple in
<wxl> exhausted tho :(
<PaulW2U_> I can't, 6 am here and off to work in about 45 mins
<wxl> 2200 over these parts
<PaulW2U_> you definitely have some time then :)
<wxl> heh some. but into the badlands is on :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U_: thanks for restoring it, I've been gone all day and just got home now (it's after 1AM)
<pleia2> wow, still need a bunch of summaries
<pleia2> I'll have to work on this when I wake up
<pleia2> I copied over the sections that are complete for now
<pleia2> 11 more summaries to go
<pleia2> glad we have revision control so at least these were restored, hooray for google docs
 * pleia2 sleep &
<pleia2> husband is sick, no one sleeping well over here
<PaulW2U_> pleia2: 3 summaries done, sorry have to go back out shortly
<pleia2> PaulW2U_: thank you for doing what you can, appreciated!
<PaulW2U_> all summaries done except blogosphere
<PaulW2U_> wiki page and prep doc reviewed :)
<pleia2> PaulW2U_: thank you :)
<pleia2> moving everything but blogosphere over now
<pleia2> Unit193: link check? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue447
<pleia2> all done :) sent to editors if they can squeeze in edits in the next 5 hours
<wxl> sorry i didn't get more done last night :(
<pleia2> wxl: thanks for what you did do :)
<Unit193> Erm, yes.  That's good.
<pleia2> Unit193: thanks!
<PaulW2U_> editorial review done
<pleia2> thanks again
<PaulW2U_> next issue 4th Jan ?
<pleia2> yeah, let's do that
<pleia2> I don't do christmas, but I could use a break :)
<pleia2> quiet holiday time is a nice excuse
<PaulW2U_> I only do Christmas to the keep the rest of family happy :)
<tsimonq2> heh
<tsimonq2> pleia2: how's it going?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: all good
<tsimonq2> pleia2: how's the UWN? is it almost ready for release?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: I told editors that I'd let it sit for review for 5 hours, that was 3.5 hours ago :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ok, then you publish?
<pleia2> so I'll publish in 1.5 hrs or so (whenever I wrap up work really)
<tsimonq2> yay :)(
<tsimonq2> *:)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: so around 1:00 UTC?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: yeah, assuming I untangle from work then
<pleia2> that's what I'm aiming for anyway
<tsimonq2> pleia2: need anything from me?
<pleia2> tsimonq2: nope, it's all good, thanks :)
<tsimonq2> ok, I will check back in 1.5 hours so I can forward on to the WI LoCo
<tsimonq2> pleia2: ^
#ubuntu-news 2015-12-22
<pleia2> alright, publishing time
<tsimonq2> yay :)
 * tsimonq2 frantically refreshes his email client over and over
<pleia2> it'll be a few minutes, I'll let you know
<tsimonq2> :) k
<pleia2> Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 447 for the week December 14 - 20, 2015 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue447
<tsimonq2> yay :)
<tsimonq2> maybe...
 * tsimonq2 cries, 10 minutes and still no email...:P
<pleia2> sorry, it takes time for me to go through all the steps
<pleia2> I do email last because it's the one thing I can't go back and edit if something is wrong
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> just wondering, so no rush :)
<tsimonq2> sorry about that
<pleia2> ok, email was sent to ubuntu-news, doing the rest and social media now
<tsimonq2> yay, thanks :)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-us-wisconsin/msg00080.html :)
<pleia2> :)
<PaulW2U> pleia2: did you send the newsletter by email? issue #447 not in archive
<jose> lemme double check
<jose> ah, stuck on the queue?
<pleia2> it was, I just released it
<pleia2> a few minutes ago
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-30
<guiverc> added 'planet' to uwn. not much there (to be expected?) & two items are rather generic (FOSS)   commented in my usual [yuk] way
#ubuntu-news 2016-12-31
<pleia2> remember to add your names to the doc ;)
<pleia2> sending to summary writers now
<pleia2> it's 2:43am, sleeping now
#ubuntu-news 2017-01-01
<guiverc> five articles had been added to planet since I worked on uwn (ie. added stuff from planet), I looked thru & whilst one was close; didn't add any to uwn
<guiverc> alas I didn't achieve much anyway; busy & just too .... sorry  :(
<pleia2> guiverc: thanks for looking
#ubuntu-news 2017-12-25
<oerheks> Beginning with the release of driver version 390, Nvidia will not be releasing any more drivers with support for 32-bit operating systems https://www.techspot.com/news/72438-nvidia-dropping-support-32-bit-operating-systems.html
<oerheks> but nvidia says *after* Release 390 ... http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4604/~/end-of-nvidia-driver-support-for-32-bit-operating-systems
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-24
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Noted the suggested changes ... Agreed that " Binaries for ROCm 2.0 are available for Ubuntu and other distros as well" reads better.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, sounds good to me
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Done :)
<Wild_Man> Thanks Bashing-om ! :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: The 5 Best Linux Distros Released in 2018 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137144 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Wild_Man> Hello guiverc `
<guiverc> Hi Wild_Man :)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Julian Andres Klode: An Introduction to Go @ https://blog.jak-linux.org/2018/12/24/introduction-to-go/
<Bashing-om> Pulling "WIP" - target time 21:00 GMT to push out UWN558.
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: When Standoffs Happen @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/when-standoffs-happen.html
<Bashing-om> Pushing the Big Red Button at 21:00 GMT .
<Bashing-om> M/L is away :)
<Bashing-om> Forum post done .. doing the re-directs ATT .
<guiverc> Bashing-om, ready to go to fridge? (#558)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup .. and the re-directs are done :)
<guiverc> eeek  - wpadmin has changed; someone updated software ...  (where are the planet, news links - looking...
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-558/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Looks good ! and the links I checked are also good :)
<guiverc> g+ & tweet done.
<Bashing-om> guiverc: We do the last issue for 2018 then :) - UWN559 here we come :P
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 558 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-558/
<guiverc> & fb done too
<Bashing-om> And we have confirmation from the Bots :)
<Wild_Man> Wow you both are fast today!:)
<guiverc> :)
<Wild_Man> I tried to get here in time to help but I was late to the party
<guiverc> thanks Wild_Man
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: 3:00 publishment suits my work flow - other things in this World than UWN .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, indeed!
<Bashing-om> :D
<Wild_Man> guiverc, did I see last week that we are publishing to Reddit now?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: slidinghorn did that .. and did indicate he would continue. However .. he up and disappeared a bit ago.
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I was just wondering, I thought I saw it mentioned that it was posted last week there
<Wild_Man> I am okay with it a long as it is done every week
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup . truth :)
<Wild_Man> Of course not sure what Krytarik will say about it when he gets back
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: We can use and appreciate all the exposure we can gett . no ?
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, I think so and I believe that is one of the busier forums these days
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-25
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kees Cook: security things in Linux v4.20 @ https://outflux.net/blog/archives/2018/12/24/security-things-in-linux-v4-20/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 558 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/12/24/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-558/ (by guiverc)
<Bashing-om> UWN559 has a start :)
<guiverc> :)
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-26
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :) .. Not a thing going on .. nothing here to report .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, No news to add? I just opened my new reader to see what I can find
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I ran through my sources too, and found nothing new .
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, it is the Holidays
<Wild_Man> I just got home, it is pouring down rain
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Yup ... my thoughts too .. was surprised that Michael Larabel was active on Christmas day :P
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, He is dedicated I guess
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Getting a bit of your rain here presently - come on UP well water level !
<Wild_Man> Indeed
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-27
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo: S11E42 – 42 Habits for Minimalism @ http://ubuntupodcast.org/2018/12/27/s11e42-42-habits-for-minimalism/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Linux Release Roundup: Dash to Panel, Audacious, Linux 4.20 + More @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137175 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-28
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: S01E17 – Entre Festas @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/12/28/s01e17-entre-festas/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: S01E17 – Entre Festas @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/2018/12/28/s01e17-entre-festas/
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stuart Langridge: Brum tech pub crawl 2018 @ https://www.kryogenix.org/days/2018/12/27/brum-tech-pub-crawl-2018/
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-29
<Wild_Man> Hello all
 * Bashing-om is present :)
<Wild_Man> Hi Bashing-om
<Wild_Man> Have you already added the news from today to the gdoc? if not I will see what I can find
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: I did add one .. You may feel that what I did not include, should have been :)
<Wild_Man> Bashing-om, what did you not include?
<Bashing-om> An event that will be over with by publishing, driver details directed to the 4-21 kernel .. some other kernel stuff .
<Wild_Man> Okay, if it will be over by the time we publish then it will not do any good to include it unless it is also in a podcast or something people can see when the click on the link
#ubuntu-news 2018-12-30
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: How I Did It @ http://skellat.freeshell.org/blog/how-i-did-it.html
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 5 Things Linux Users Should Look Out For in 2019 @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137185 (by Joey Sneddon)
-SwissBot:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: VLC 3.0.5 Released with Improved YouTube, HDR & BluRay Support @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=137249 (by Joey Sneddon)
<Bashing-om> Beginning to make up this week's WIKI .
<Bashing-om> UWN559 up for critique - proof reading . Updates and Security: I found no updates; someone triple check this ?
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-23
<guiverc> ack
 * guiverc marvels at an event (loco) on 26-dec.. but it is listed..
<guiverc> Looks good (uwn 610) to me Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Outstanding - It is a wonder as with chromium's last updates the browser frequently looses focus; and is a constant distraction.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Pulling "WIP" - Time to push 21:00 GMT.
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Strange Creatures @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/strange-creatures
<Bashing-om> M/L is away - doing the forum post next :D
<Bashing-om> Forum post done - no issues seen :D - doing the re-directs next.
<Bashing-om> UWN: Re-directs done: pending is the solcial medias :D
<guiverc> ok to push to fridge?
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Yup - no issues known.
<guiverc> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-610/
<Bashing-om> Fridge spot checks good :D
<guiverc> tweeted  (+ mewe, master.. I do as me)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: ear now to wipe Gdoc ?
<Bashing-om> Clear*
<guiverc> can't see why not :)    (still logging into fb, but have a chocki-milk so happier now!)
<Bashing-om> guiverc: Lintels and bread over the keyboard - ALL is better now :P wiping Gdoc next.
<guiverc> :)
<Bashing-om> AND we do UWN611 :P
<guiverc> fb finally done...
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: The Fridge: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 610 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-610/
<Bashing-om> guiverc: All caught up - cleaned up and ready now for UWN611 to commnece.
<guiverc> :)
<Wild_Man> I am available now for a bit, does nay publishing still need done?
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: Nope - all done  // onward to 611.
<Wild_Man> Okay, I figured I am late
<Wild_Man> Glad it is done
<Bashing-om> Wild_Man: :D
<guiverc> thanks for checking & ensuring it got done Wild_Man
<Wild_Man> You're welcome guiverc, wish I had arrived sooner, but I was busy all day and still not feeling well
<Wild_Man> Thanks to the both of you for making it happen week after week
<guiverc> get well Wild_Man , tomorrow is (my local, 1.5+ days away) usually busy & no fun if unwell
<Wild_Man> Have fun guiverc q
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Balint Reczey: Ubuntu on WSL: X and sound server detection explained @ https://balintreczey.hu/blog/ubuntu-on-wsl-x-and-sound-server-detection-explained/
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-24
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Balint Reczey: Introducing show-motd, Message Of The Day for WSL and container shells @ https://balintreczey.hu/blog/introducing-show-motd-message-of-the-day-for-wsl-and-container-shells/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Darktable 3.0 Released with Major Changes, New Modules @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159166 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: 5 Predictions for Linux in 2020 (Plus a Few Hopeful Wishes, Too) @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=157704 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Benjamin Mako Hill: Reflections on Janet Fulk and Peter Monge @ https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/reflections-on-janet-fulk-and-peter-monge
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-25
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Fridge:: Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 610 @ http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2019/12/23/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-610/ (by guiverc)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: MAAS 2.7, better networking features for server provisioning @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/maas-2-7-better-networking-features-for-server-provisioning
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-26
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Stephen Michael Kellat: Early 2019 Summation & 2020 Predictions @ http://coyote.works//posts/SummationPrediction20191225/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: How to Install gThumb on Ubuntu 18.04 & Above @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=156687 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #159 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-159/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Portugal:: Ep 70 – WikiCon Portugal @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/70-2/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Podcast Ubuntu Portugal: Ep 70 – WikiCon Portugal @ https://podcastubuntuportugal.org/70-2/
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-27
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Ubuntu Blog: This is why smart displays run Ubuntu Core @ https://ubuntu.com/blog/smart-displays-run-ubuntu-core
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Kubuntu General News: Kubuntu Focus Laptop Christmas Unboxing @ https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-focus-laptop-christmas-unboxing/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: Linux Kernel 5.3 Reached End of Life, Users Urged to Upgrade to Linux Kernel 5.4 @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/linux-kernel-5-3-reached-end-of-life-users-urged-to-move-to-linux-kernel-5-4-528715.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Latest Latte Dock Development Release Adds Floating Panels @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159302 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: This Innovative Business Card Also Runs Linux… @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159313 (by Joey Sneddon)
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-28
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::OMG!Ubuntu:: Revealed: The BEST Ubuntu Release of the Past 10 Years @ https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/?p=159296 (by Joey Sneddon)
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Riccardo Padovani: My year on HackerOne @ https://rpadovani.com/2019-hackerone
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Rhonda D'Vine: Puberty @ https://rhonda.deb.at/blog/2019/12/28#puberty
#ubuntu-news 2019-12-29
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Planet:: Full Circle Magazine: Full Circle Weekly News #160 @ https://fullcirclemagazine.org/podcast/full-circle-weekly-news-160/
-BottyMcBotFace:#ubuntu-news- ::Softpedia:: BlackArch Linux Ethical Hacking OS Gets First 2020 Release with 120 New Tools @ https://news.softpedia.com/news/blackarch-linux-ethical-hacking-os-gets-first-2020-release-with-120-new-tools-528719.shtml (by Marius Nestor)
